

Show HN: Dummy Defense - Instruments of Death - avgarrison

This is a level pack I just launched today for my iPhone game, Dummy Defense. I'm promoting Dummy Defense today with FreeAppADay and it is currently at #31 in Games -&#62; Puzzle.<p>Here's the trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2ZsOB6EkuM<p>Here's the app store page: 
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dummy-defense/id460832678?mt=8<p>I'd be glad to hear your feedback about the game as well as answer any questions regarding the development or marketing efforts. You can get the level pack for free by following this link on your iPhone after you install the game. This link will open the game and unlock the level pack for free:
http://goo.gl/Hd54o
======
FriendlyBanana
I paid $.99 for the pack when I was prompted for it today after finishing the
regular 25 levels but I'm always happy to support games I enjoy so it's all
good. These levels are hard though! I got 3 starts on all the original levels
and could only get 2 stars on the Spears and now I'm stuck on the boulder!
I'll figure it out eventually... Keep up the good work. It's fun exercise for
the brain. Oh, how about adding some sound effects or music. Thanks!

